# Multisystem  Organ D Failure



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for  MULTISYSTEM  ORGAN D FAILURE

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## Rtolosa (Dec 11, 2008)

I did a look up on my ICD-9, try to look up the code 995.92 Multiple organ dysfunction w/ sepsis.


----------

